# 01221 - Crash Sensor (G179) 28-00 0 Short to Plug. (Normal searching's not helping.)



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

Sorry to add to the dumb questions, but I'm striking out working out what to trace this back to.. Any help appreciated as always!
-------------------------------------------------------------
Saturday,13,June,2009,20:34:09:51206
VCDS Version: Release 805.4
Address 15: Airbags
Control Module Part Number: 1J0 909 607 B
Component and/or Version: AIRBAG VW3 S V04
Software Coding: 00066
Work Shop Code: WSC 05311
1 Fault Found:
01221 - Crash Sensor Side Airbag; Driver Side (G179) 
28-00 - Short to Plus


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: 01221 - Crash Sensor (the brit)*

Okay, so if i'm working this out right:
28-00 is the generic "it's shorted to plus" - no matter what the sensor is.


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: 01221 - Crash Sensor (the brit)*

I suck, ross-tech doesn't.

_Quote, originally posted by *http://wiki.ross-tech.com/index.php/01221* »_01221 - Crash Sensor Side Airbag; Driver Side (G179): Open Circuit / Short to Plus 
Possible Symptoms 
Airbag Warning Light ON 
Possible Causes 
Wiring/Connections between Airbag Control Module (J234) and Crash Sensor Side Airbag; Driver Side (G179) faulty 
Crash Sensor Side Airbag; Driver Side (G179) faulty 
Airbag Control Module (J234) faulty 
Possible Solutions 
Check Wiring/Connections between Airbag Control Module (J234) and Crash Sensor Side Airbag; Driver Side (G179) 
Replace Crash Sensor Side Airbag; Driver Side (G179) 
Replace Airbag Control Module (J234)


----------



## dana vw tech (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: 01221 - Crash Sensor (the brit)*

That is under the driver seat area. If the car is a Passat, look for the notorious water/corrosion ingression.
I do not think there are any splices in the harness (from G179 to J234), but if that sensor went swimming it could be bad.


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: 01221 - Crash Sensor (dana vw tech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dana vw tech* »_That is under the driver seat area. If the car is a Passat, look for the notorious water/corrosion ingression.
I do not think there are any splices in the harness (from G179 to J234), but if that sensor went swimming it could be bad.

Thanks for your help!
I swapped out both the entire seat and the control module, and no change. No water damage apparent at all. I guess I need to trace back the wiring under the carpet







At that point I guess this becomes a question for the passat specific forn.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: 01221 - Crash Sensor (the brit)*

I thought the side crash sensors are behind the belt on the b-pillar. Thats where I have replaced them on g/j pass/ and audis.


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: 01221 - Crash Sensor (Slimjimmn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slimjimmn* »_I thought the side crash sensors are behind the belt on the b-pillar. Thats where I have replaced them on g/j pass/ and audis.









I'd hazard a guess it's going to be the same as a Audi A4..? I'll dig out my bentley as soon as I get a chance!


----------

